# Auction Regina, Sask, Canada June 23, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Tractors and haying equipment to be auctioned off in Regina Sask. June 23, 2004 by McDougall Auctioneers.

Hereis a link: http://www.mcdougallauction.com/


----------

